# H67 Express Chipset kein Standby

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe heute mal den neuen Kernel 3.3.1 gentoo installiert. Leider schaltet sich der Rechner im Standby gar nicht mehr aus. Aufwecken ist demzufolge auch nicht mehr möglich. Bei den älteren Kerneln ging er wenigstens noch in Standby....Aufwecken ging da aber auch nicht. 

Achso keine weiter Grafik als die Onboard Intel.

Verwende ein Asus P8H67-V mit Core i7 CPU

Kann das jemand bestätigen?Last edited by Tinitus on Fri Aug 10, 2012 8:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Hängt vllt. hiermit zusammen:

 *http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.3.1 wrote:*   

> commit 8aff97e587de738baccdd9b6f3bf9902fad8fa63
> 
> Author: Dave Airlie <airlied@redhat.com>
> 
> Date:   Wed Mar 28 10:48:49 2012 +0100
> ...

 

Aber bei mir ging suspend noch nie richtig  :Sad:  Entweder er kommt gar nicht hoch (Festplatte rattert kurz mal, dann ist Sense, auch der Monitor blinkt fleißig, als wär nix), oder der Desktop friert kurz nach dem erfolgreichen Resume ein...

Hab auch nen i7 mit iGPU auf nem Z68er mini-ITX von Asrock.

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aber bei mir ging suspend noch nie richtig 

 

Und jetzt gehts  :Very Happy: 

pf-sources installiert (hauptsächlich deshalb, weil es ein 3.3.1er linux mit tuxonice-patches ist) und mehrere suspend-resume-cycles überstanden. Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für dich?

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Aber bei mir ging suspend noch nie richtig  
> 
> Und jetzt gehts 
> 
> pf-sources installiert (hauptsächlich deshalb, weil es ein 3.3.1er linux mit tuxonice-patches ist) und mehrere suspend-resume-cycles überstanden. Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für dich?

 

Bin gerade am compilieren. Geht das auch mit genkernel?

----------

## franzf

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Geht das auch mit genkernel?

 

Ich geh mal stark davon aus...

Ansonsten:

Geht es bei dir jetzt? Die ersten Tests mit den pf-sources waren super. 15-20 Mal hinterinenander suspend+resume, und immer ist der Rechner wieder korrekt (fast: oss4 macht Probleme...) aufgewacht. Dann der erste längere Schlaf - und nicht mehr aufgewacht. Mist :/

Heute auf pf-sources-3.3.2 aktualisiert, und bereits 2 erfolgreiche resumes nach jeweils über einer Stunde Schlaf  :Smile: 

kernel-3.3.2 hat einige Fixes betreffend PM und i915, siehe ChangeLog:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.3.2

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Geht das auch mit genkernel? 
> 
> Ich geh mal stark davon aus...
> 
> Ansonsten:
> ...

 

Hallo,

geht nicht...

schit

----------

## mrsteven

Es gibt ein Problem mit dem USB-Treiber ehci_hcd und einigen Mainboards, siehe Kernel-Mailingliste. Meine vorübergehende Abhilfe ist es, die USB-Treiber als Modul zu kompilieren und dann folgende Datei anzulegen:

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="ehci_hcd xhci_hcd"
```

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Update

auch mit Kernel 3.4 geht es nicht...

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Update
> 
> auch mit Kernel 3.4 geht es nicht...

 

Update

mit Kernel 3.5 klappt es endlich!

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Update
> 
> mit Kernel 3.5 klappt es endlich!

 

Kommando zurück. Neues Bios wegen anderem Prozessor ...nun klappt es wieder nicht mehr.

Grummel

Edit: Jetzt geht noch nicht mal mehr der Shutdown....bleibt bei Power down hängen.

----------

## Apheus

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, und zwar mit einem Asus P5N-T deluxe und mit einem EVGA 750i SLI: Der Rechner braucht ziemlich genau 60 Sekunden, um sich beim Suspend abzuschalten. Manchmal (selten) schafft er es gar nicht, dann hilft nur noch Hard-Reset. Das ist seit Kernel 3.3 so, deshalb bin ich bei meinem wichtigen Haupt-PC noch auf dem 3.2-Kernel-Zweig. Auf dem anderen Rechner habe ich einige 3.5-Versionen probiert, ohne Erfolg. Und ich habe noch jemanden gefunden:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=140257

Obwohl bei mir die Rechner schnell wieder aufwachen, falls Suspend erfolgreich war (anders als im Arch-Forum berichtet).

Den EHCI-Trick habe ich noch nicht probiert. XHCI haben meine Mainboards nicht.

----------

